
Show HN: Cryptominded – A curated directory of the best cryptocurrency resources - cryptominded
https://cryptominded.com
======
volodarik
Hey! I saw you on PH yesterday. And today you are on the front page of HN, you
are killing it. Great resource.

------
omarchowdhury
Great resource, crypto space is so new and there's so many things popping up
that something that organizes the space together is much needed. What's your
stack?

~~~
cryptominded
Thanks! Exactly why I built it. It's on wordpress, nothing fancy but it got
the job done quickly.

~~~
volodarik
WP can be very fancy. Depends on who is doing it ;)

~~~
omarchowdhury
I didn't think this was built on WP from first glance, so good customisation.

------
afeezaziz
This is a good work, something for a newcomer to get up to speed fast!

